# Job in the country



## renegade230282 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi! I am a citizen of europe union but i am looking for the chance to get some work in some country region in USA. I would like to work in some farm or ranch.I am not interested in work un cityes, only in country. Maybe someone can help me to find it? If someone have a job offer for me or if is any questions please e-mail me [email protected]

Thank You!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

renegade230282 said:


> Hi! I am a citizen of europe union but i am looking for the chance to get some work in some country region in USA. I would like to work in some farm or ranch.I am not interested in work un cityes, only in country. Maybe someone can help me to find it? If someone have a job offer for me or if is any questions please e-mail me [email protected]
> 
> Thank You!


You really won't enjoy it but if you're determined, the visa to Google for is the H2A. 

BTW, the EU is more a confederacy and your EU citizenship is really secondary to your primary one.


----------



## renegade230282 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> You really won't enjoy it but if you're determined, the visa to Google for is the H2A.
> 
> BTW, the EU is more a confederacy and your EU citizenship is really secondary to your primary one.


Thank You! But first thing i want to get is a way how i can search a job in country.How can i find a farm or ranch where are workers needed?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

renegade230282 said:


> Thank You! But first thing i want to get is a way how i can search a job in country.How can i find a farm or ranch where are workers needed?


Let me google that for you

Don't pay any money until you check them out. The visas are numerically limited.


----------

